# Silver Meteor NYP to Miami Coach



## Michelle W (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi - We are going to be taking the Silver Meteor from NYP to Miami (or maybe to Hollywood, FL) in March. Sleeper car was $900 one way, so we riding coach for $300. 

We went to Orlando on the Meteor about 20 years ago when our kids were young. But back then we were able to go to the dining car for meals. In fact, I think it was included. Anyways, I plan to pack lots of food/beverages, bring a light blanket/small pillow and load some netflix shows on the tablet. 

Also, we are going to be staying overnight in Miami pre-cruise. But from some comments I read about the Miami station it looks like we might be better exiting at the Hollywood station and taking Uber to Miami.

I welcome any suggestions/tips. Thank you.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 12, 2020)

The neighborhood surrounding the Hollywood station is much nicer than the neighborhood surrounding the Miami station. I have taken Amtrak to Miami when I stay in Miami hotels. I have taken cabs, Uber and Metrorail to and from the Miami Amtrak station. Although the neighborhood is not great, I never felt unsafe.


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2020)

pennyk said:


> The neighborhood surrounding the Hollywood station is much nicer than the neighborhood surrounding the Miami station. I have taken Amtrak to Miami when I stay in Miami hotels. I have taken cabs, Uber and Metrorail to and from the Miami Amtrak station. Although the neighborhood is not great, I never felt unsafe.


In my experience, even if you wish to take Metrorail it is a much more pleasant experience to change to Tri-Rail at Hollywood and go to Miami Intermodal Center at the Airport to change to Metrorail, than trying to do so at Amtrak Miami station.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jan 13, 2020)

The Hollywood station is one of my favorites. I like the architecture and the co-location of the Tri-Rail. There are lots of hotel options nearby, and it's easy to get a cab, Uber or Lyft at the station. The "cruise port" hotels seem to offer some great rates too.


----------



## blueman271 (Jan 14, 2020)

The easiest way to get to downtown Miami would be to get off the Meteor in Hollywood, take Tri Rail to either the Tri Rail Metrorail Transfer station or Miami Airport and then take Metrorail to downtown Miami. Of course Metrorail only has two stops downtown so once there you will need to transfer again to the Metromover to get closer to your hotel. 

My recommendation would be to find a hotel downtown that offers a reasonably priced port transfer package and book that. Then take an Uber from the station to the hotel. Uber’s will be plentiful and cheap and you won’t have to deal with all the transfers and humping your luggage around.


----------



## wisner557 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you for your responses, this is helpful!


----------

